# Suns too take AmaRe !



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

plzzz


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats what they've said all along.:yes:


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

yea they have said that all along


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Sources?*

I wouldn't disagree that this would be a great move for the Suns, Amare would fit right into Starburys paly, but do you have any sources? PErsonally i hope Amare drops to Philly at 16. Larry Brown could work his magic!


----------



## whatevaman_15 (Jun 8, 2002)

from what I have heard their preference is

1) Wilcox
2) Hilario
3) Skits
4) Amare

This would be my guess but you never know


----------



## TheCage4 (Jun 13, 2002)

All signs point to Wilcox slipping to #9, look for the Suns to grab him there instead of Stoudamire.

I wouldn't be surprised to see Amare available at #16 for the Sixers to take, however I think it will depend on whether Marcus Haislip is still on the board. If the Sixers don't grab Stoudamire the Hornets definitely will at #17.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't know about the Suns taking Amare Stoudamire but I've deffinately heard about it numerous about of times. So, that wouldn't shock me either but I am hoping that doesn't happen offcourse because with pick 18 the Magic are planing on taking Stoudamire.

I think it would be extremelly stupid from the Hornets to take him because they already have the front court covered with guys like PJ Brown, Jamaal Magloire and Elden Campbell. It'll amaze me if he goes before pick 18.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yeah..........*

i believe the decision for the sixers is mainly AMare or Haslip, with Nachbar as the third choice. All three players show tremendous upside, giving the sixers frountcourt some young guns to go wtih Samuel Dalembert. I look forward to draft day, I think the Sixers might snap a deal


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Id take Wilcox if they were both on the board. He is the least raw of the two and with the right guy the Suns could be back in the playoffs next year.


----------

